# Should she still be bleeding?



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

For those of you with females who have gone through and/or are going through heat, how long will they bleed for?

Today is the 26th day since Luna first started bleeding so we pretty much assumed her heat was over - though, she's still pretty swollen. 

We still haven't let her off leash around other dogs and she hasn't gone back to day school yet, but Flynn isn't interested in humping her anymore and given the timing, we think she's done. We even let her swim in the ocean last night (which I hope is ok - but we're having a heat wave and it's been too hot to even walk the dogs). 

Anyway, just this morning we noticed a few fresh drops of very dark blood. Is this normal this late in the process? I'm hoping it is but I would feel much better if I heard it from some of you. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi 
Kutya is now on day 23 and I was wondering how long it lasts too! Since about saturday, her bleeding seemed to have stopped. However, today I have noticed dried blood around the entrance so she must have bled again?! though not absolutely sure as haven't seen any fresh blood. 

We haven't let her off the lead yet either as I am not sure that she's finished yet. Though is obviously nearing the end as she is much less swollen than she was. 

I am not really sure how to definitely tell that she's finished but thought i'd just go for the full month and let her off next weekend. I feel a bit nervous about letting her free though!

so not really much wiser than you! sorry!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We are on day 25 and all discharge has stopped completely. The swelling in her lady parts is almost gone. We're giving it another week to make it a full 30 days per our breeder's recommendation. I am taking her walking every morning on-leash. The dogs in the neighborhood seem to have completely lost interest in her.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Skyy was swollen for 3 weeks prior(!). She had about 1 week of bleeding, 1 more week of pinkish discharge and by the 4th week swelling went down completely. So it took about 3-4 weeks for Skyy to go through heat cycle.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

SkyyMax, do you mean she was still swollen for another 3 weeks after her 3-4 week cycle was over? 

We'll be at a full 4 weeks 2 days from now and Luna's still swollen and bled a bit today so I'm thinking she must just be having a longer cycle than most? 

But, she's still acting a bit off and I'm wondering if she may have a false pregnancy? I thought I noticed some nesting behavior towards one of her toys this a.m. Instead of trying to shred it which is the norm, it looked like maybe she was systematically cleaning it. I'm just not sure if I'm being dramatic and creating this, or if it could really be happening.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is on day 24-25 and still has occasional spots here and there. I cannot say whether this is normal or not but my breeder suggested the same that it would last about 3-4 weeks and keep her safe during all that time. 

I'm sure the swollen bits will take longer to go back to normal. She will be over her heat cycle but those take longer to get back to normal. 

*Lunasmum*! You're worrying again! :-\ She will be fine, give her the full 30 days and it all be well. 
Elza licks her soft toys too but I didn't think she does it cause of phantom pregnancy. She does it occasionally anyway. It's like a grooming thing, calms her down.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thank you adrino, that made me feel better


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

For 3 weeks prior to Skyy's cycle we were told by the vet that she was in heat, but she did not have a discharge. We never had a girl (dog) before, plus the vet said sometimes the bleeding is minimal.
I was getting ready to schedule her spay surgery when Skyy started her actual cycle.
The first week was VERY heavy, she was leaving a trail everywhere she went!
Even though Max was only 5 month old, he started mounting Skyy and she was encouraging him, at one point he came pretty close to a full contact. Needless to say, we kept dogs apart after that.
Anyway, Skyy is scheduled to be spayed on Monday (she is 18 month old).


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification SkyyMax.

Wishing Skyy well on her spaying Monday! Soon enough I'll be full of questions about spaying too. We're planning to spay Luna when summer ends.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

That's why we are here isn't it? 

To help if we can, to share what we can and to love what we have! :  8)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley was also swollen for 3 weeks before bleeding (or maybe before we noticed the blood). 

I'm so glad y'all are going through it at the same time we are! It's nice to have the support. No one else understands why we're letting her go through it!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's first heat was a nightmare!! she had one for a couple of weeks at 6 months old before the dripping and swelling ceased, a month later it all happened again for about 3 weeks, she'll be due again in about a month I reckon and I'm in two minds wether or not to get her spayed 3 months after.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

harrigab, that sounds awful - going away and coming right back like that.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> harrigab, that sounds awful - going away and coming right back like that.


Just one of those things I guess, all we could do was be pragmatic about it...coupled with putting throws over tan leather sofa lol!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

harrigab said:


> she'll be due again in about a month I reckon and I'm in two minds wether or not to get her spayed 3 months after.


This is my problem too, since Elza was only 6 1/2 months old when her heat started I guess she will have another one in 6-7 months time. ( her mother has every 6-7 months)
But we really want to wait until she's fully grown... :-\
So that will mean maybe another two heat cycle before we can spay her!!!


----------

